# Study Finds That Black and LGBTQ People Still Have Rideshare Drivers Cancel On Them More Often



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.

Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.









Study Finds That Black and LGBTQ People Still Have Rideshare Drivers Cancel On Them More Often


Despite changes to the information drivers see before they accept a ride, drivers for Uber and Lyft still appear to be biased against picking up black and LGBTQ people according to a newly published study.




sfist.com





I bulletproofed myself. The conceal carry permit I possessed expired so for now I fell back to warrior offenses. I got special offensive weapons but mainly rely on my BP vest but if a shooter is very close to me like 18 feet or less away my specialized legal offensive weapons can most likely neutralize him from far away. Some are throwing knives. I also use Sabre Red Pepper Gel which has one of the longest ranges on the market at 18 feet. The long range means you can protect yourself long before an assailant gets close. So I am like a Batman. I'm working on a BP helmet too.









Twin Cities Man Describes Helping Fellow Rideshare Driver Who Was Carjacked, Shot Several Times


Last week, an Uber driver was carjacked, shot and left for dead in the middle of a St. Paul busy road. Cars drove by the man until finally one person stopped.




www.cbsnews.com





As an ancient Egyptian warrior, I have to fight to the death in event of self defense against a person trying to kill me be it in Rideshare or not. I won't go to the afterlife without a serious fight and take the attacker with me to the afterlife if he is indeed attempting to send me into the afterlife.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Click bait.

I saw the notification and came running all the way from FB.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lissetti said:


> Click bait.
> 
> I saw the notification and came running all the way from FB.
> View attachment 662912


Lyft banned a relative of mine for hitting the gas on gay men kissing and approaching. I laughed when he said he got the Lyft deactivation.








Uber driver banned after kicking lesbian couple out of car


“Are you kicking me out because I’m gay?” one of the riders asked. “Yes, I am,” the driver responded.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

I like picking up gay guys. They're usually very polite and tip well.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I got special offensive weapons but mainly rely on my BP vest


Ozzynubis did you finally get a bulletproof vest that fits?










You got a lot of vulnerability there.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Lyft banned a relative of mine for hitting the gas on gay men kissing and approaching. I laughed when he said he got the Lyft deactivation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my days working bar close on Capitol Hill in Seattle Washington. That's Seattle's equivalent to The Castro District in San Francisco. All were extremely polite and tipped well. Like many club goers at the end of the night sometimes they got a little amorous with one another. Gay had nothing to do with it. Bar close is bar close, and bar close pax tend to behave differently.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

As long as they're not trying to **** in the car, I didn't GAF whether they were straight, gay, bi, Black, Asian whatever. 

If you're willing to pay the right amount of money, you were welcome in my car.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Ozzynubis did you finally get a bulletproof vest that fits?
> 
> View attachment 662918
> 
> ...


Yes sir. I'm even protected from underarmpit shots. This time even head and everything is protected. I'm like a walking fortress and soon will extend the fortress to my Pax so they don't get shot through window or rear window.

I got a Transit Cop buddy who is from my home country and he also gave me some protective gear. 

In my vehicle you won't be hearing of my pax getting killed by shooters shooting my car.









Uber passenger shot, killed in Sheridan Park after violent weekend in Chicago


CHICAGO — An Uber passenger was shot and killed in Sheridan Park early Monday morning, police said. At around 12:45 a.m., police responded to the 1200 block of West Leland on the report of a shooti…




wgntv.com






There's Anubis Armored Defense Mode and Anubis Offense mode protecting the car and my good pax and protecting me from dangerous shooter pax.

I'll take new full body foto of my protective gear including even protective Anubis Bulletproof helmet. 



















I will not be taking a headshot from the back. My Natufian blood and buddy Bashka that drives Uber got ambushed while he sat in Uptown and he neutralized the robbers who attempted to rob him as he sat in his car putting away cash. Uber reinstated him after authorities cleared him of self defense. I won't be shooting back at my attacker but will be utilizing all my other tools. In future though I'll be back to conceal carry.









An Uber passenger in Philly ambushed the driver, shooting him in the back and causing a crash


Friday’s attack follows the shooting of a Lyft driver in the city’s Fairmount section in March.




www.inquirer.com






My Buddy Bashka.

He has his guns and carry permit but I don't have my carry permit renewal yet.

Here he is at the range.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

No Pax shall die in my car by the criminal shooters. Here's pax from 2018 that was shot dead inside an Uber.
I'll be bulletproofing my Pax from the outside dangers.









Uber passenger fatally shot in Greater Grand Crossing ID'd


A passenger in a ride-sharing car was killed in a shooting on the South Side Monday morning.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Maybe just maybe drivers do not want to put up with overly entitled groups that push their agenda. Everyone has a flag or symbols while the average persons just love the Red White and Blue


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Some days you just don’t feel like missing out on tips, winding up in South Dallas doing another drug run or the problem I really experience in rainbow crosswalks is a higher incidence of blackout drinking therefore ralphing risks. Anyone pushing the supposition all rides are equally sacred has never required any interactions like a day in the life of a rideshare driver. Having said that I tread carefully in the areas and work with everyone I can. Still it’s gotten me in one carjacking situation in the wrong part of town requiring me to be even more careful. I’ve also been stalked and punched through the window downtown. Tensions are at an all time high.



christophersullivan1 said:


> I like picking up gay guys. They're usually very polite and tip well.


This has also been my experience, particularly while Uber Select existed.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Mole said:


> Maybe just maybe drivers do not want to put up with overly entitled groups that push their agenda. Everyone has a flag or symbols while the average persons just love the Red White and Blue


 Who's overly entitled and who is the average person who just loves the red white and blue


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

One of the people described in the headline of the article makes up about 95% of requests that utilize the multiple stops feature. Truth be told, a lot of us drivers, regardless of the passenger's name, DO cancel those rides that get a second stop added after the initial request.

It has nothing to do with the demographic of the rider, but the type of ride, which just so happens to be one of the demographic groups mentioned in the title.

Seriously though...Out of all the multiple stop rides I've given 95% of them are of one singular demographic. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea. I feel ya. This is a racist country. 

Now, THESE people should be profiled. They just LOOK dangerous.


----------



## jamesgray8404 (7 mo ago)

Somebody got credit score envy.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mole said:


> Maybe just maybe drivers do not want to put up with overly entitled groups that push their agenda. Everyone has a flag or symbols while the average persons just love the Red White and Blue


Some of us love both.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

New2This said:


> As long as they're not trying to **** in the car, I didn't GAF whether they were straight, gay, bi, Black, Asian whatever.
> 
> If you're willing to pay the right amount of money, you were welcome in my car.


I feel the same. I just ask that all pax leave their clothing on and all zippers closed!!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yes sir. I'm even protected from underarmpit shots. This time even head and everything is protected. I'm like a walking fortress and soon will extend the fortress to my Pax so they don't get shot through window or rear window.
> 
> I got a Transit Cop buddy who is from my home country and he also gave me some protective gear.
> 
> ...


Your friend Bashka needs to take a class in order to learn how to properly grip a handgun ..........


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

radikia said:


> Your friend Bashka needs to take a class in order to learn how to properly grip a handgun ..........
> 
> View attachment 663015


There's news article of him giving belly shots to his attackers so i don't think hos grip matters as he hit them.








Uber Driver Arrested After Uptown Minneapolis Shooting


Minneapolis police are investigating after one man was hospitalized following a shooting in Minneapolis' Uptown neighborhood early Thursday morning.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Anubis said:


> Yes sir. I'm even protected from underarmpit shots. This time even head and everything is protected. I'm like a walking fortress and soon will extend the fortress to my Pax so they don't get shot through window or rear window.
> 
> I got a Transit Cop buddy who is from my home country and he also gave me some protective gear.
> 
> ...


@Anubis I like your hand-me-down vest... Aren't you a little fat to be a terrorist...?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Yes sir. I'm even protected from underarmpit shots. This time even head and everything is protected. I'm like a walking fortress and soon will extend the fortress to my Pax so they don't get shot through window or rear window.
> 
> I got a Transit Cop buddy who is from my home country and he also gave me some protective gear.
> 
> ...


Ozzynubis are you Bashka's one lone YouTube subscriber?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Anubis said:


> My Buddy Bashka.
> 
> He has his guns and carry permit but I don't have my carry permit renewal yet.
> 
> Here he is at the range.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

This is terrible. I'm going to go around these people's Facebooks and try to get them fired. $5 a gallon gas isn't punishment enough for these anti-woke cretins. Happy Juneteenth everybody! (in case I forget on the day itself).

Ozzynubis I'm not sure that 5 day water fast is going to cut it judging by that pic. Why don't you extend it to 50 days and see what happens?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UbaBrah said:


> This is terrible. I'm going to go around these people's Facebooks and try to get them fired. $5 a gallon gas isn't punishment enough for these anti-woke cretins. Happy Juneteenth everybody! (in case I forget on the day itself).
> 
> Ozzynubis I'm not sure that 5 day water fast is going to cut it judging by that pic. Why don't you extend it to 50 days and see what happens?


There's been 50 fasts and you're still talking about a long ago 5 day one? I'm slim now man. I'm in Onederland


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UbaBrah said:


> ....Ozzynubis I'm not sure that 5 day ...


Somehow I read that as Ozzyanalbus... probably still accurate. 

Back to the topic, the study makes a bunch of unfounded assumptions. They did not test an "I'm white flag" and "I Support Police" flag and "I'm Polish" flag to see what bias exists for identity flaunting in general. They say "sounds black" but what "sounds brown?" Are they effectively saying "non-white?"

Why would RideShare drivers prefer straight white people? From reading the rest of the story about surge fares it _implies _"straight white people tip significantly better than everyone else." However, from reading UberPeople.net we should append that to be, "straight white people who don't eat at McDonalds or shop at WalMart or live in the ghetto tip significantly better than everyone else." Except we know that's not true--from UberPeople.net, because pretty, young, white, rich girls don't tip. And drunk, rich, white, straight couples don't tip. And white businessmen who are late getting to the airport don't typically tip. Which in the end serves only to point out several authors went looking for a specific conclusion and shoe-horned the data to fit.

The only thing they really discovered is RideShare drivers drive more when they earn more.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> Ozzynubis did you finally get a bulletproof vest that fits?
> 
> View attachment 662918
> 
> ...


This was the slimming version if I remember correctly


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Um... this is a joke, right?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

New2This said:


> Ozzynubis are you Bashka's one lone YouTube subscriber?


"Ozzynubis" Bahaha!


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Yes sir. I'm even protected from underarmpit shots. This time even head and everything is protected. I'm like a walking fortress and soon will extend the fortress to my Pax so they don't get shot through window or rear window.
> 
> I got a Transit Cop buddy who is from my home country and he also gave me some protective gear.
> 
> ...


Come man. People get shot here in Chicago every day and you can’t find a more recent one involving an uber.

fwiw if you’re wearing that outfit they’ll probably love you in boys town. You’re probably wearing the new ass less chaps


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> Um... this is a joke, right?


What's a joke? Huh? Sorry you lost me M8


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> Come man. People get shot here in Chicago every day and you can’t find a more recent one involving an uber.
> 
> fwiw if you’re wearing that outfit they’ll probably love you in boys town. You’re probably wearing the new assures chaps


I didn't say I am wearing that outfit lol. If I did I'd look Halloween material. What I'm saying is I got hidden gear to mess up an attacker close to me and I put in measures in my car to neutralize a person who attempts to surprise put a firearm behind my head as happened recently with a female Lyft driver in North Minneapolis. She was my part Egyptian Natufian blood and it didn't stick with me. I drove in North Minneapolis today and no one tried anything on me in the Uber and North Minneapolis is officially like South Chicago. I got half my armor and protections up and they're enough for North Minneapolis during daytime but I need full power up armor and offense material to do North Minneapolis at night or all the time. The crime is so high there that 1 in 6 passengers will mess you up or shoot you according to stats. It's a diverse area but shootings and catalytic converter thefts all the time.

I got a lightweight jacket or cover I wear to hide my real full gear including my Bulletproof heavy duty bigger fit vest. I got dashcam vid on so the day I do self defense is day y'all will watch it and I'll hit news. I do IT during daytime but drive Lyft and Uber evenings and weekends and I don't drive full-time and haven't had any deadly self defense type incidents.

I am am Trans-entity. Just like Transgender a person can go Trans-entity. I believe I am the Ancient Egyptian God of the dead.
Call me mentally ill for believing this by it falls under religion fyi and it's protected status.

They've been killing my Natufian half Egyptian blood male and female drivers all these years in Rideshare and Taxis in Minneapolis so I am out there and will see how I deal with a shooter or robber who attacks me from outside of car or inside of my car. The firearm will be last to come for me as my self defense tool but for now it is various intense and effective stuff including some temporary blinding stuff. All legal for me to carry. I am legal and law abiding FYI.

My tools will allow me to survive a pax with gun or an external robber/car jacker because the tools will be temporarily causing them to go deaf and blinded and be in pain and not able to keep holding the firearm pointed at me and I can do citizens arrest once they're no longer pointing gun at me or knife and they dropped the weapon out of pain. 
I am not evil I won't be planning on killing an attacker unless in most extreme of self defense case where I was left with no choice and dashcam caught it on video.

The sheer amount of us Natufian Somalis killed here in Taxis and Rideshare is way too high compared to national average for Uber and other Taxi drivers. Most recently a New York driver got a headshot from back and killed by cowards. My head is protected by headshots fyi by even high calibur weapons. I dress traditional style from my home country and the hat I wear on head looks traditional but it's actually serious anti-ballistic. I'm almost becoming Batman armored like but discrete.
✌ 🕊


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> Come man. People get shot here in Chicago every day and you can’t find a more recent one involving an uber.
> 
> fwiw if you’re wearing that outfit they’ll probably love you in boys town. You’re probably wearing the new ass less chaps











Woman Picking Up Uber Passenger Shot On Eisenhower Expressway


A woman who was picking up passengers for Uber was shot while driving on the Eisenhower Expressway overnight.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I didn't say I am wearing that outfit lol. If I did I'd look Halloween material. What I'm saying is I got hidden gear to mess up an attacker close to me and I put in measures in my car to neutralize a person who attempts to surprise put a firearm behind my head as happened recently with a female Lyft driver in North Minneapolis. She was my part Egyptian Natufian blood and it didn't stick with me. I drove in North Minneapolis today and no one tried anything on me in the Uber and North Minneapolis is officially like South Chicago. I got half my armor and protections up and they're enough for North Minneapolis during daytime but I need full power up armor and offense material to do North Minneapolis at night or all the time. The crime is so high there that 1 in 6 passengers will mess you up or shoot you according to stats. It's a diverse area but shootings and catalytic converter thefts all the time.
> 
> I got a lightweight jacket or cover I wear to hide my real full gear including my Bulletproof heavy duty bigger fit vest. I got dashcam vid on so the day I do self defense is day y'all will watch it and I'll hit news. I do IT during daytime but drive Lyft and Uber evenings and weekends and I don't drive full-time and haven't had any deadly self defense type incidents.
> 
> ...


You wrote a lot of stuff


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> You wrote a lot of stuff


The forum has a delay lately and slower lol. I like how you said I wrote a lot. Ok 👌 enuff writing and talking time to start showing. I'll showcase my defensive tech that will mess and blind and take away hearing from attackers inside an Uber if they're pax that are attacking. Exterior attackers will also get blinded but the hearing deafness will only work inside the vehicle against the pax or attackers that get deep into the car to try hijack it, not outside attackers. I'll do new post in the relevant forum once I get everything together.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Fyi guys it may not make sense now but there's another entity inside the car also doing the protection. Yep another actual soul. Might not make sense now but you'll be able to make sense and it'll click once I explain that Entity in the future post about everything Uber driving self defense I'll do.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New guy65 said:


> You wrote a lot of stuff


Right around the 19 to 20 second mark of the video is when this intentity would've gone effect to blind him and deafen him and save the Uber driver ladies life and make him drop gun so she can make run for it or grab his gun and turn the tides so she doesn't have to beg for her life but sadly she didn't have the tech I do so she indeed did beg for her life saying she has family and was murdered by him. My tech allows the driver to get a lot of advantage and time to deal with the threat however way possible. While blinded and deaf the attacker will drop gun out of pain and driver can react and escape if possible. Attacker won't be able to become normal mind and seeing and hearing for at least 10 mins and this doesn't even include pepper spray. Driver can add pepper spray to attacker to gain even more time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I am am Trans-entity. Just like Transgender a person can go Trans-entity.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Lyft banned a relative of mine for hitting the gas on gay men kissing and approaching. I laughed when he said he got the Lyft deactivation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You joined 2 days ago and are stiring up shit. Get a life.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

pwnzor said:


> Um... this is a joke, right?


Sadly for the residents of Minneapolis nope.

Little do they know they're being driven by either a batshit crazy Uber Driver or by the deity that escorts their souls after they die.

Either way they're ****ed like a Kardashian in a locker room. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> You joined 2 days ago and are stiring up shit. Get a life.


That's Ozzynubis AKA old Ozzyoz. 

He had a glitch (partially his fault) in his old account so he made this one.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

This might be worse that the dungeon...

Looks like the Adderall kicked in...

And for the record you are ugly in both genders...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> This might be worse that the dungeon...
> 
> Looks like the Adderall kicked in...
> 
> And for the record you are ugly in both genders...


If he didn't have the U.S. flag 🇺🇸 next to his name indicating he's on this side of the border I'd think he was on a tequila and coke bender.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> You joined 2 days ago and are stiring up shit. Get a life.


But bobbyliocious i don't stir shit up.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uberyouber said:


> This might be worse that the dungeon...
> 
> Looks like the Adderall kicked in...
> 
> And for the record you are ugly in both genders...


Genders? Wtf? Omg 😱 I think good chunk of forum members are low IQ. Sorry I think all these years I may have been on the wrong forum Jesus


----------



## Musta-Ayrod (7 mo ago)

Boy, that’s a hell of a headline. Is anybody really surprised? If I have a ride request from “Mike” or “Mary” I picked that person up. Conversely, when I see names like “LeBron” or “ Shaniqua”, I simply ignore the request. I’ve been held up twice, and stabbed once and guess what color the “misunderstood” people that did this to me were? Call me a racist if you wish, I prefer to consider myself a survivalist!


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Musta-Ayrod said:


> Call me a racist if you wish, I prefer to consider myself a survivalist!


I dunno, everybody who has ever screwed me over at work has been a white guy. Would you infer from that that white guys are more likely to be azzholes?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Musta-Ayrod said:


> Boy, that’s a hell of a headline. Is anybody really surprised? If I have a ride request from “Mike” or “Mary” I picked that person up. Conversely, when I see names like “LeBron” or “ Shaniqua”, I simply ignore the request. I’ve been held up twice, and stabbed once and guess what color the “misunderstood” people that did this to me were? Call me a racist if you wish, I prefer to consider myself a survivalist!


Not all black people will stab or kill you lol. I am brown but genetically white boy and I still get picked up by white drivers here. Never gave them issue I'm always outside when driver pulls up and they always gave me good ratings and I tipped the American drivers too. Drivers in developing countries I travelled to hurt my rating though because they had bad roads there and the drivers there get paid like 70 cents a ride so they're miserable.

Fyi you're not racist you're just biased because you yourself are a brown man and your ancestors merely turned more white via the sun that is different effect on people i Europe over 10k years ago. Just 10k years ago Cro-magnum and the Aryan Caucasoids white people were black and turned to more white over that course of period.









Early Briton Had Dark Skin and Light Eyes, DNA Analysis Shows


The study of 'Cheddar Man' adds to a growing body of research that highlights the complexities of human skin color evolution




www.smithsonianmag.com





Here's me. Genetic test shows I am mostly European am west Asian but I have a slightly darker skin tone. So I appear Dominican looking.

So i gotta make sure I don't discriminate. Fyi you're actually more closely related to Africans than you are to Melanesians who are world's only black people with blue hair and eyes.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

UbaBrah said:


> This is terrible. I'm going to go around these people's Facebooks and try to get them fired. $5 a gallon gas isn't punishment enough for these anti-woke cretins. Happy Juneteenth everybody! (in case I forget on the day itself).
> 
> Ozzynubis I'm not sure that 5 day water fast is going to cut it judging by that pic. Why don't you extend it to 50 days and see what happens?


Ha ha!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. I feel ya. This is a racist country.
> 
> Now, THESE people should be profiled. They just LOOK dangerous.
> View attachment 662959
> ...


The women look like Russian agents and Gramps look like he uses piano wire to take care of business and the guy look like someone you want to punch just for GP…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Musta-Ayrod said:


> Boy, that’s a hell of a headline. Is anybody really surprised? If I have a ride request from “Mike” or “Mary” I picked that person up. Conversely, when I see names like “LeBron” or “ Shaniqua”, I simply ignore the request. I’ve been held up twice, and stabbed once and guess what color the “misunderstood” people that did this to me were? Call me a racist if you wish, I prefer to consider myself a survivalist!


It's true.
I grew up in the ghetto. I am white.
And the only white boy for ten blocks in any direction.
I learned three things, young and well: How to run. How to fight. When to do which one.

I also learned that black people are very unpredictable. Very violent. Full of hate towards people who are different than them for no other reason than they are different than them.
Most black people are very racist.
And I see their racism reinforced and supported every day by our society, and our government.
I see that belief confirmed every day on CNN, MSNBC.
To this day I avoid them whenever possible. It's just common sense, and safer.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

New2This said:


> If he didn't have the U.S. flag 🇺🇸 next to his name indicating he's on this side of the border I'd think he was on a tequila and coke bender.


Pretty sure both tequila and coke are in the US.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

delete


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

ten25 said:


> Have some example zip codes? I agree that people who are manipulating things and making it hard for every day people to live are major criminals. We also agree the world is mostly safe. I disagree that financial crimes are worse than taking someone's life.
> 
> FWIW I don't watch the news anymore either, except for CNN (who ironically would treat me like an absolute racist for what I posted). Fox News are liars and Republicans have completely lost it (a lot of them are in total denial and think Trump is still president... or will be "reinstated" lol)


He will be reinstated when jfk jr comes back from the dead to be his VP. It’s true I read it on Twitter


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

New guy65 said:


> Pretty sure both tequila and coke are in the US.


But they're cheaper in Tijuana. 

Ask Ozzynubis.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

cerealkiller said:


> taking someones life savings is the same as taking someones life in a capitalistic society
> and no one is trying to take your life if you dont live or visit those areas
> the chance of being murdered by a stranger is practically nil


That is kind of defeatist. I value my life over everything. I actually live in a van (by choice, to save money). Just shower every day at planet fitness lol. I'd much rather be completely broke than dead, there are ways to continue on with your life even if you have literally no money.

I don't visit the bad areas unless I have to, in order to minimize my risk. The article implies that is a morally wrong thing to do, but of course there isn't a single mention of how it might be more dangerous for me to pick up people in those areas.

I truly hope to live in a country where I don't have to feel black people are more dangerous and black people (and other minorities) don't feel they're being discriminated against. The current situation sure doesn't seem to be heading in that direction.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Fyi guys it may not make sense now but there's another entity inside the car also doing the protection. Yep another actual soul


Pretty sure both Uber and Lyft don't allow you to have anyone else in the car with you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure both Uber and Lyft don't allow you to have anyone else in the car with you.


Jesus is MY co-pilot.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Pretty sure both Uber and Lyft don't allow you to have anyone else in the car with you.


Anyone that a Pax "Can See". I got Osiris with me inside the car and she will blind a person temporarily who takes out a gun and take away their hearing temporary blinding too. I'll do a demo one of these days of Osiris the other entity in my car jumping into action. I'll call Bashka to do a demo and be subject pulling out gun one of these days to see how entity living in car named Osiris responds. (fyi he previously hit news in Minneapolis for shooting his attackers as he sat in uptown in his Uber) one of the guys he shot was bleeding from stomach while holding his gun. Bashka has since been cleared of it. He's my really really crazy Natufian Somali cousin hahah lol. The guys he shot all survived although I am sure they're gonna have life long stomach problems because of his 40 cal.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Jesus is MY co-pilot.


I thought I saw you, out & about the other day...lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> Anyone that a Pax "Can See". I got Osiris with me inside the car and she will blind a person temporarily who takes out a gun and take away their hearing temporary blinding too. I'll do a demo one of these days of Osiris the other entity in my car jumping into action. I'll call Bashka to do a demo and be subject pulling out gun one of these days to see how entity living in car named Osiris responds. (fyi he previously hit news in Minneapolis for shooting his attackers as he sat in uptown in his Uber) one of the guys he shot was bleeding from stomach while holding his gun. Bashka has since been cleared of it. He's my really really crazy Natufian Somali cousin hahah lol. The guys he shot all survived although I am sure they're gonna have life long stomach problems because of his 40 cal.


Osiris is a male. Isis is a female.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Osiris is a male. Isis is a female.


Thanka dor correcting me. I did share Osiris as a male in picture depiction. 

Anyways I access the Akhashic records for lotto numbers. I nearly hit jackpot again this past February when I was 1 number away. The Akhashic records is fuzzy but I've seen grown powerful and now will straight just win over a Million in Mega millions or Powerball.

Few years ago before alcohol or cocain my powers were at Peak but I've since grown weak. I am now back in full health and full force and am getting the winning numbers from Akhashic and this time I will buy more than just an Alfa Romeo and a townhouse with my big win.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Osiris is a male. Isis is a female.


Not in San Francisco.
They get to choose anew ... every day.
By law.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> I thought I saw you, out & about the other day...lol
> 
> View attachment 663474


Well played sir.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I also learned that black people are very unpredictable. Very violent.


I'll bet you'd hate it to if you ever encountered...

Being told you couldn't buy a house in an area you wanted to live in. The second house I owned was on land that had been deed restricted during my lifetime. Blacks weren't allowed to buy there until about 15 years before that.

Getting pulled over for no reason whenever you drove through a "white" neighborhood.

Knowing someone who had been murdered ("lynched") for the color of their skin.

Being sent to crummy schools for the same reason.

Not getting calls for job interviews, because you have a historically black college on your resume. The only college you could get into. Because your high school sucked.

So yeah, I'll cut people of color a little slack occasionally if some of them hate white people.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet you'd hate it to if you ever encountered...
> 
> Being told you couldn't buy a house in an area you wanted to live in. The second house I owned was on land that had been deed restricted during my lifetime. Blacks weren't allowed to buy there until about 15 years before that.
> 
> ...


Sure, I would be seriously pissed about being treated like that, it would likely cause a chip on my shoulder. I can only imagine.

That doesn't mean that it's ok for me to be someone's punching bag. 
I tend to avoid pain. It hurts.
I default to avoiding people who cause pain.

It's a part of the world, a fact, that I can't change (even by offering myself as a sacrificial lamb). Nothing is going to heal that mess. Not even a bloody civil war ... still not enough dead. More reparations are needed. 
I watch them take it out (mostly) on each other, and avoid the pain.
So, black people can be angry and violent. I'm not going to invite that into MY life. I will actively avoid it.

Do you know the history of Asians in this country? From the 1800's when Chinese were brought over here like cargo to build our railroads. Treated worse than the horses. One got killed? So what .. lots more comming. In the 1940's when all the Japanses property was stolen and they were put in prison camps.
We treated Asians like dirt.

When was the last time they burned down their neighborhoods and burned shopping malls and demanded reparations?
What is the percentage of Asians that become doctors, engineers, scientists?
What makes those two demographics so different?


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

Jedi-Uber said:


> I feel the same. I just ask that all pax leave their clothing on and all zippers closed!!


A taxi is a public place. Shows of affection are not illegal. Sexual activity is. Even in NYC where the TLC will revoke your license and issue a $5000 fine for gender discrimination, the driver does not have to accept overt sexual activity in his car whether **** or hetero. That said one had better have video evidence because if it’s your word against their/them/those word, you lose. Best to keep your eyes on the road and wish them a nice day.


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet you'd hate it to if you ever encountered...
> 
> Being told you couldn't buy a house in an area you wanted to live in. The second house I owned was on land that had been deed restricted during my lifetime. Blacks weren't allowed to buy there until about 15 years before that.
> 
> ...


What is it when you hate all people of a certain demo because of the action of a few among them. Whatever color of the hater it’s still bigotry and racism. “Content of character” is the only criterion. 
racial discrimination may still exist in the hearts of some but thanks to many who fought against it, it does not exist in any statute in any jurisdiction in the USA.
If you know of any law that prohibits any activity based on race or ethnicity please provide it here.
If you have hatred in your heart you are the problem.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> We treated Asians like dirt.


Yes, we did. Some still do.



UberBastid said:


> When was the last time they burned down their neighborhoods and burned shopping malls and demanded reparations?
> What is the percentage of Asians that become doctors, engineers, scientists?
> What makes those two demographic


I don't know what makes them different. Do you know?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PNF said:


> racial discrimination may still exist in the hearts of some


Yes, it most certainly does.

Did you happen to notice that white supremacist march in Charlottesville a few years ago?


----------



## PNF (Dec 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, it most certainly does.
> 
> Did you happen to notice that white supremacist march in Charlottesville a few years ago?


Of course. I more than noticed it I researched it.
Your point?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PNF said:


> Of course. I more than noticed it I researched it.
> Your point?


My point is that your comment "racial discrimination may still exist" seemed to be minimizing the threat posed by white supremacists.


----------



## Ellie08 (7 mo ago)

i imagine it to do with socio economic disadvantages for those groups as well as prejudice on the part of some drivers


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, AND?


----------



## romello18 (Dec 17, 2015)

ten25 said:


> Well I certainly care for my safety if I'm driving Uber or Lyft - which was what the article was complaining about (drivers not picking up black people). I'm not saying white people don't do the things you're saying (without looking it up, not sure if they are all true or not but I suspect at least some are) or that white people are perfect. All races should work to reduce crime in their communities / cultures. What I am saying is that per capita black people commit nearly 5x more murders (as the FBI stats I posted show). That is pretty relevant information when you're deciding what strangers to pick up in your car. I also care if I am picking where to live/work/who to be around/etc. If all of a sudden white people started doing 10x the murders they are now, but the black murder rate stayed the same, then as a driver I'd rather take black people since they would be less likely to murder me. I am not avoiding picking up black people because they are black - I couldn't care less what color someone's skin is - but sadly the stats just show black people are way more likely to murder me, especially if I pick them up in a high crime area.
> 
> I'll also say that by pointing the finger at white people it's not going to help black people. Until violent crime is reduced in the black community and white people's perception catches up to the fact that reduction has happened, white people will find ways to avoid black people however they can, there will be disparity when it comes to jobs etc. My perception as a white person is that the black community isn't doing much to solve the problems in their own community, just pointing the finger at others (kind of like your post).
> 
> ...


I guess you forgot the violence that white people did to blacks for 400 years .


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

ten25 said:


> First, sources for this data:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts can be a stubborn thing....to people who don't know how to think. Nice post!

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Jesus is MY co-pilot.


Well...Jesus isn't anyone's co-pilot. Might want to rethink your relationship with God Almighty.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess you'll see soon enough if your 'god' fits the bill...although I detect more than just a little bit of sarcasm in your post.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


The study you cited is nearly 3 years old. And really doesn't say what your thread title indicates. And you seem to have some serious self identification issues. 3 strikes and you're out.

And yes, unlike most of the morons who currently inhabit the USA, I actually read 'studies' just like this one, which proves to me that 'science' in these United States of America, circa 2022, is total bullshit.

Chrs


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, I guess you'll see soon enough if your 'god' fits the bill...although I detect more than just a little bit of sarcasm in your post.


Pay attention. 

@Anubis thinks he IS a god. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Pay attention.
> 
> @Anubis thinks he IS a god. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Wait, wait.
Wait a GD minnut.

He is NOT a god?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Wait, wait.
> Wait a GD minnut.
> 
> He is NOT a god?


In his Adderall filled head maybe. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> Well, I guess you'll see soon enough if your 'god' fits the bill...although I detect more than just a little bit of sarcasm in your post.


I am Anubis. Anubis isn't my God I am him.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

New2This said:


> Ozzynubis did you finally get a bulletproof vest that fits?
> 
> View attachment 662918
> 
> ...


I remember that Ozzy guy. He was banned. What I heard was he was making unwanted homosexual advances via PM to some of the guys who post on the DC boards.

That constitutes sexual harassment and its against the rules so he got banned


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Recycled trash..with a new name...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> I remember that Ozzy guy. He was banned. What I heard was he was making unwanted homosexual advances via PM to some of the guys who post on the DC boards.
> 
> That constitutes sexual harassment and its against the rules so he got banned


He sent me a P.M. about him wanting me to wear the Aikman jersey with nothing underneath it. 

I gave him an amount of Bitcoin it would take to make that happen.

He sent me a vocaroo message saying "that's a LOT of McMuffins, I will put B.M. on you" and I never heard from him again.

I don't know if that means he's gonna go Amber Heard on me. 🙄


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Not me, I avoid LGBT people at all costs!!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> Not me, I avoid LGBT people at all costs!!


You hater I pray forum bans your ass. What did lgbtq people ever do to you?


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> You hater I pray forum bans your ass. What did lgbtq people ever do to you?


When they decided to become of that!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> When they decided to become of that!


WTF


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Erik M said:


> When they decided to become of that!





Anubis said:


> You hater I pray forum bans your ass. What did lgbtq people ever do to you?


Look, a gay person gets in, fine, no problem, but I roll up and you're a GD Feminine acting pansy boy with rainbow crap on, I'm cruising on. Those are the ones that want all the attention and expect to be put on a pedastool just because they're choosing that lifestyle. Guess what, you're not getting any special treatment from me and I would just assume not to deal with the theatrics of the said person. Any other gay person who doesn't feel the need to wear an advertisement saying "I'm gay" than welcome aboard! That's my attitude, not gonna change just because you want to protest and destroy city blocks to get clicks on your twiddle or knock knock accounts or whatever the hell those social media apps are called!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I am Anubis. Anubis isn't my God I am him.
> View attachment 663779
> 
> View attachment 663778
> ...


What you are is a ******.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

comitatus1 said:


> What you are is a ****.


What you are is a intellectually challenged individual. Or you are a re***rd.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> What you are is a ****.


Sorry your word was filtered by the filter. What did you call me? You got problem with me bro?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

comitatus1 said:


> What you are is a intellectually challenged individual. Or you are a re***rd.


Oh that, I'm no longer Anubis lol. I'm back to my normal self but I do still practice Magic and some Witchcraft 😂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Oh that, I'm no longer Anubis lol. I'm back to my normal self but I do still practice Magic and some Witchcraft 😂


Why isn't there a SMH emoji?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Why isn't there a SMH emoji?


🤦‍♂️


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Why isn't there a SMH emoji?


Ikr i been freaking asking for that for the longest. Also forum Uber driver banner showing driver with steering wheel at sunset needs to be changed to a grim skeleton one as we're essentially skeleton now with Ubers larger take these days hence reason I am looking to win Lottery via Magic.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


Aren't you the same refugee or asylum lottery winner who was complaining about a $.7 tip and it didn't matter to you because you are having a McMansion built in like Ethiopia or the Congo and you have so much money that you make Musk look like Bloomberg!?!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Erik M said:


> Aren't you the same refugee or asylum lottery winner who was complaining about a $.7 tip and it didn't matter to you because you are having a McMansion built in like Ethiopia or the Congo and you have so much money that you make Musk look like Bloomberg!?!


LoL
No. Different character.
Forget his name ... gonna have a moat around it.
LoL

No. This guy has several sock accounts here. Originally Ozzy. He is a black magic wizard who's given up the evil eye; and raw dogs Tijuana hookers with impunity because of his Natufian and part Egyptian blood.
I know, sometimes I need a score card too,


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> Aren't you the same refugee or asylum lottery winner who was complaining about a $.7 tip and it didn't matter to you because you are having a McMansion built in like Ethiopia or the Congo and you have so much money that you make Musk look like Bloomberg!?!


Lol @ refugee or Asylum winner. I'm not a refuge bro and I've been in US since a child and prior to that Canada. And Elon Musks wealth compared to mine is like the size of the Galaxy compared to our solar system.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> No. Different character.
> Forget his name ... gonna have a moat around it.
> LoL
> ...


I don't raw dog women. I previously had a wife and now a GF and I got black magic powers that will soon allow me to win big money lottery again. 🤮 🤢 @ raw dog hookers. I never did hookers.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> No. Different character.
> Forget his name ... gonna have a moat around it.
> LoL
> ...


Ohh haha...well said! LMFAO


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Lol @ refugee or Asylum winner. I'm not a refuge bro and I've been in US since a child and prior to that Canada. And Elon Musks wealth compared to mine is like the size of the Galaxy compared to our solar system.


Uh you being a Canadian explain it all! As for the other part of my rant I guess I was thrown off by the Black Egyptian Pharaoe magic or whatever your Chris Angel self described powers are!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> I never did hookers


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> Uh you being a Canadian explain it all! As for the other part of my rant I guess I was thrown off by the Black Egyptian Pharaoe magic or whatever your Chris Angel self described powers are!


Chris Angel dows magical illusion entertainment while I am actually a real sorcerer and have even killed via my Magic, yep my Magic went after to remotely do the unthinkable to someone and I had backfire because of it as angels and God don't like people using Magic to harm.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Chris Angel dows magical illusion entertainment while I am actually a real sorcerer and have even killed via my Magic, yep my Magic went after to remotely do the unthinkable to someone and I had backfire because of it as angels and God don't like people using Magic to harm.


Didnt you use black magic to cure yourself of aids or some shit?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

mch said:


> Didnt you use black magic to cure yourself of aids or some shit?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

mch said:


> Didnt you use black magic to cure yourself of aids or some shit?





Anubis said:


> View attachment 664355
> 
> View attachment 664356
> 
> ...


That's Natufian for "nope"


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> That's Natufian for "nope"


Hehe hehe


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Erik M said:


> Not me, I avoid LGBT people at all costs!!


Not me. Gay men are my favorite passengers.


----------



## Uberrebu (Apr 26, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I don't discriminate and pickup all races and LGBTQ, but I avoid North Minneapolis and some spots of St. Paul like Payne neighborhood area because it's dangerous and shootings are common. There was a fellow Natufian part Egyptian blood Lyft driver that was shot in St. Paul and left for dead and another one shot and killed in his own car by at an attacker from the exterior and his pax got injured. In my own metro area alone there has already been 5 Uber and Lyft drivers assaulted and some killed.
> 
> Lyft has lately become juicy and Uber is taking too much of our money lately so I went back to Lyft.
> 
> ...


I no longer do Uber which I did for 2 years just to spend my morning hours from 8-12 while my wife was still working. She recently retired, as her company was bought out. I lived in the Silicon Valley and My rides were typical engineers, people going to work. I never drove at night because I realized the risk with people who were intoxicated. I usually did between 8-10 rides in the 4 hour window and made $60-90. And I drove a minivan! Needless to say, the gas cost was killing me. Uber would send me pool ride from 5 miles away in traffic and expected me to pick up. I did as a rookie. After experiencing several pool rides canceling on me while enroute, I learned! When I saw pool, I won't answer, it was just not worth the hassle, a 5 mile pool in the morning commute took a good 20 minutes and cost about dollar gas when it was $3 a gallon. So I was almost doing the driving for free! Why bother, even Walmart pays $18 and you don't have to fill up your car every other day at $120 per fill as of late!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a black dude tonight make me stop at both Family Dollar and then Dollar General. When I saw the second dollar store stop, I thought I was hallucinating, and then when we actually pulled up, I thought I was having a bad dream. I'm going to say he was LGBT too, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Chris Angel dows magical illusion entertainment while I am actually a real sorcerer and have even killed via my Magic, yep my Magic went after to remotely do the unthinkable to someone and I had backfire because of it as angels and God don't like people using Magic to harm.


Bro.....you're freakin weird!!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Anubis said:


> View attachment 664355
> 
> View attachment 664356
> 
> ...


You need to give up Uber and focus on mental health!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> You need to give up Uber and focus on mental health!


Adderall baby Adderall. Fyi Uber isn't only thing I do lmao.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> Bro.....you're freakin weird!!!


Bro FYI I've seen members get banned for bashing other members. There was one that was bashing and harassing me for years. Fyi If driving Uber for these low rates isn't weird in itself and you think you're not freaking weird for driving it then God help you. I would suggest you stop messing with me on the forum bro. Me saying whatever I want is free speech but you don't see me bashing other forum users. And FYI I've been a forum member way longer than you so thread lightly man. I don't even report you, the mods/admin are already watching stuff fyi. It's up to them to take action


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Bro FYI I've seen members get banned for bashing other members. There was one that was bashing and harassing me for years. Fyi If driving Uber for these low rates isn't weird in itself and you think you're not freaking weird for driving it then God help you. I would suggest you stop messing with me on the forum bro. Me saying whatever I want is free speech but you don't see me bashing other forum users. And FYI I've been a forum member way longer than you so thread lightly man. I don't even report you, the mods/admin are already watching stuff fyi. It's up to them to take action


I thought 'weird' was pretty mild ... you know .... considering ...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I thought 'weird' was pretty mild ... you know .... considering ...


I mean how else do I tell him I got real true magical powers when he referenced Chris that fake TV illusion magic guy. My stuff is very real. I previously won huge prices with my magic and soon am about to win a huge lotto price possible Megamillions or Powerball itself and I'll be using the Two Cups reality shifting method to do so. I've shifted my reality of quit alcohol and Adderall and so far been free of them and natural but I now next need to shift my reality so that I can be free of work life so that I don't have to do the IT work anymore and can relax and retire rich


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I drive 6-speed manual so I'm less likely to get carjacked. I use an older small iPhone from like 6 years ago so people are less likely to steal my phone. So I'll do some sketch pickups but still avoid the hood unless its dry everywhere else. Typically if there's no rides there's still plenty in the hood, always an unlimited amount but no tips or anything.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> I drive 6-speed manual so I'm less likely to get carjacked. I use an older small iPhone from like 6 years ago so people are less likely to steal my phone. So I'll do some sketch pickups but still avoid the hood unless its dry everywhere else. Typically if there's no rides there's still plenty in the hood, always an unlimited amount but no tips or anything.


Phone theft is more to ease their escape and slow down 911/emgergency services than they are about actually taking your phone to sell it. However they are still worth stripping for parts even if it's an I-phone and locked.

The point about the manual transmission is true thou

There's a multitude of stories of people failing to steal manual transmission cars and running off empty handed.


Course none of that stops someone from sticking a gun in your face and blowing you away before they realize they can't drive your car and your phone is antiquated trash.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Course none of that stops someone from sticking a gun in your face and blowing you away before they realize they can't drive your car and your phone is antiquated trash.


Course it doesn't stop people who don't need a reason to do that. Been plenty of news articles of Uber drivers just getting blown away, just picked up the wrong person. That's why my game plan is always somewhere else other than the hood. And if the person's name is GLOCKZ or something like that its an automatic cancel. But yea always prefer driving where the tips are. We're independent contractors, we can choose where to do our pickups.

Drivers may complain about Uber's recent changes but upfront trip info across the board was a GAME CHANGER for me. All I gotta do is see the address and know what rides to avoid. Most of my driving is at night and I don't want to go to areas I gotta deadhead out of.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> I mean how else do I tell him I got real true magical powers when he referenced Chris that fake TV illusion magic guy. My stuff is very real. I previously won huge prices with my magic and soon am about to win a huge lotto price possible Megamillions or Powerball itself and I'll be using the Two Cups reality shifting method to do so. I've shifted my reality of quit alcohol and Adderall and so far been free of them and natural but I now next need to shift my reality so that I can be free of work life so that I don't have to do the IT work anymore and can relax and retire rich
> View attachment 664872


You need to get right with Jesus.

We Americans have that magic Baby Jesus power. It's why we rule the world.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You need to get right with Jesus.
> 
> We Americans have that magic Baby Jesus power. It's why we rule the world.


In my religion we believe Jesus was taken up into the higher heavens and not killed by the Romans. He's been kept alive by the holy spirit so his flesh didn't die off all these ions. He will return sometime in the future to kill off the Antichrist. And Jesus will then rule Earth for a thousand years before he is allowed to die as a man. Shortly after his death the Earth will start the process to cease and support life, judgement day will arrive and Earth's last year will be year 3,500.

Anyways Spinal I ran the other day and I ran some more to try get the euphoric legendary Runners High but I didn't feel it lol, 🤣 I'll try again for it this coming weekend.

☮


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Anubis said:


> ran the other day and I ran some more to try get the euphoric legendary Runners High but I didn't feel it lol, 🤣 I'll try again for it this coming weekend.


You want to feel a runner's high? This is guaranteed to get you there. Seriously...

Go to a track. Any open track will do, so go to a local high school.

Alternate running hard (like 25 or 30 seconds for a quarter of a lap), and walking.

Do 1/4 lap running
Then 1/4 lap walking

Again, three more times.

Then 1/2 lap running (same pace, 50 or 60 seconds for a half lap)
Then 1/2 lap walking

Repeat one more time.

Then run hard for one full lap. That's about 1:40 or 2:00 for the full lap.

Then just walk until you catch your breath. Within a few seconds of finishing the lap, you will be euphoric. I freaking guarantee it.

Your legs will feel like they're going to fall off during that last interval. Just keep going, seriously.

You won't be able to get your breath until a few seconds after you finish that full lap. Trust me, it's worth it.

Summary:
A. 1/4 lap with 1/4 lap recovery, four times
B. 1/2 lap with 1/2 lap recovery, two times
C. 1 full lap.
D. Stop and just walk until you catch your breath.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> In my religion we believe Jesus was taken up into the higher heavens and not killed by the Romans. He's been kept alive by the holy spirit so his flesh didn't die off all these ions. He will return sometime in the future to kill off the Antichrist. And Jesus will then rule Earth for a thousand years before he is allowed to die as a man. Shortly after his death the Earth will start the process to cease and support life, judgement day will arrive and Earth's last year will be year 3,500.
> 
> Anyways Spinal I ran the other day and I ran some more to try get the euphoric legendary Runners High but I didn't feel it lol, 🤣 I'll try again for it this coming weekend.
> 
> ☮


You literally have to push yourself until you can't go any further and then keep going. On the other side of that is where you'll find the runner's high.

According to mainstream Christian theology, if Jesus wasn't killed by the Romans and then rise from the dead then Christianity is invalid. Jesus had to die to pay the price for fallen mankind. He had to be sacrificed to do that and his resurrection from the dead is evidence that God accepted the sacrifice. Christianity stands or falls on that single supernatural event.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You literally have to push yourself until you can't go any further and then keep going. On the other side of that is where you'll find the runner's high.
> 
> According to mainstream Christian theology, if Jesus wasn't killed by the Romans and then rise from the dead then Christianity is invalid. Jesus had to die to pay the price for fallen mankind. He had to be sacrificed to do that and his resurrection from the dead is evidence that God accepted the sacrifice. Christianity stands or falls on that single supernatural event.


Let's switch to random post to discuss the Jesus thing later. A Christian had ke listen to Church gospel music and that saved me from witchcraft and i never harmed anyone using Witchcraft/black magic since.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> Let's switch to random post to discuss the Jesus thing later. A Christian had ke listen to Church gospel music and that saved me from witchcraft and i never harmed anyone using Witchcraft/black magic since.
> View attachment 665216


Looks a bit like the traditional tarot card called "The Devil."


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Looks a bit like the traditional tarot card called "The Devil."


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Anubis said:


> View attachment 665219


So that's the demon king of Friday, eh?

We have a poem in America which states that: "Friday's child is loving and giving."

And we have a song which goes "Everybody is working for the weekend."

So our entire culture pretty much is Friday-centric already.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mole said:


> Maybe just maybe drivers do not want to put up with overly entitled groups that push their agenda....


So you don't pick up conservative Republicans? 🤔


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> So you don't pick up conservative Republicans? 🤔


as long as you have them On dash camera with their mistress, gay lover or making a crack deal it’s no problem.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> So you don't pick up conservative Republicans? 🤔


I live in a very conservative town but 99.9% of them do not express their point of view most Republicans are not loud like libs and Dems.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Mole said:


> I live in a very conservative town but 99.9% of them do not express their point of view most Republicans are not loud like libs and Dems.


The Republicans in California are extremely loud. And obnoxious.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> The Republicans in California are extremely loud. And obnoxious.


They can be at times I will give you that. But only when they been drinking and cleans their guns and wave flare. Twice a year.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> The Republicans in California are extremely loud. And obnoxious.


SHIT -- WE HAVE TO BE.

Otherwise the logic and common sense gets lost in the caterwauling of unicorn howls for the feeeelings they all share for ... oh, I dunno. Name it.
For all the unborn babies that WON'T be killed in _other_ states?
For the homeless that are going without clean needles?
For the illegal alien that spent the night in jail for killing someone?

Sorry if I'm keeping you awake.
Wait till the mid-term elections. LoL.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll bet you'd hate it to if you ever encountered...
> 
> Being told you couldn't buy a house in an area you wanted to live in. The second house I owned was on land that had been deed restricted during my lifetime. Blacks weren't allowed to buy there until about 15 years before that.
> 
> ...


Don't think in such a way that enables abusers and abuse. A drunk father beats his wife and kids because of trauma that happens to him, perhaps his past and what happens to him at work/in his daily life. Is he ever right for taking things out on those around him? I have no sympathy for those who continue a cycle of violence and misery.



romello18 said:


> I guess you forgot the violence that white people did to blacks for 400 years .


Bad things have happened to every group throughout history. Dwelling on the past isn't getting anyone anywhere. We've got people who come to this country these days with nothing and make something of themselves, people of color themselves or not. Lack of education, whatever other issues, you name it, just being in America is an opportunity.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I had a black dude tonight make me stop at both Family Dollar and then Dollar General. When I saw the second dollar store stop, I thought I was hallucinating, and then when we actually pulled up, I thought I was having a bad dream. I'm going to say he was LGBT too, just for the hell of it.


This is the Uber driver version of Groundhog Day, just endless stops at dollar stores.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> SHIT -- WE HAVE TO BE.


That doesn't excuse why they are that way here in Texas.

I think they just do it because they think it's persuasive.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> Bad things have happened to every group throughout history. Dwelling on the past isn't getting anyone anywhere. We've got people who come to this country these days with nothing and make something of themselves, people of color themselves or not. Lack of education, whatever other issues, you name it, just being in America is an opportunity.


Yes, being in the USA is an incredible opportunity. I had a nice conversation at a convention a couple of days ago with a guy who moved here from Iran in 1983. I'm always amazed at the things people have gone through in places like that, before they come here.

However... it's not acceptable to tell people to shut up, "because all the abusive stuff has happened in the past."

"Driving while brown" still gets people pulled over by police officers. Jogging through white neighborhoods still gets people of color murdered.

We still are having this stuff occur in the present tense. Complaining and protesting about things like that is not dwelling on the past.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That doesn't excuse why they are that way here in Texas.
> 
> I think they just do it because they think it's persuasive.


Generalizations about groups of people don't always work, BUT, having said that ... I have found that, as a group, Texans (the real deal, not the transplants you guys are getting from Cali), real home-grown cow-shit kikkin Texans are NOT shy and demure.
They tend to say what they mean, in as few words as possible, and usually, just a little bit too loudly.

It's just the way they are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> real home-grown cow-shit kikkin Texans are NOT shy and demure.
> They tend to say what they mean, in as few words as possible, and usually, just a little bit too loudly.


Which of course does not excuse when they say things that are complete BS.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Al I need from a PAX is manners and respect. The same I give when they get in. Don't leave a mess, NO open containers, NO eating whatsoever. and do NOT throw trash out my window. I normally keep them closed and locked anyway. As I do not speak of sex, politics and religion, your sexual preference is just that...yours.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

One simple fact why I cancel is when Lyft automatically gives me a ride I do not want while I’m driving someone. A lot of times it is in a bad area that I will not pick up in or even go near.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Did anyone notice the homosexual crackhead wheat farmer changed profile names again?
Now he's AntArea...or something like that.

And looks like a stoned frog.










Let's look up stolen pics...
Pee-pee the frog by artist Matt Furie, appropriated by white supremacists. Told you he was racist.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Did anyone notice the homosexual crackhead wheat farmer changed profile names again?
> Now he's AntArea...or something like that.
> 
> And looks like a stoned frog.
> ...


Is… is this an @Anubis sock?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> Is… is this an @Anubis sock?


It's still Ozzynubis

He did a name change.

Next will be a sex change.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> It's still Ozzynubis
> 
> He did a name change.
> 
> Next will be a sex change.


Oh my god then instead of hitting on passengers I suppose drivers will be lining up for her for a change


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Volvonaut said:


> Oh my god then instead of hitting on passengers I suppose drivers will be lining up for her for a change


Not with "her" billboard-sized forehead....


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You know who I discriminate against? Massively fat people. No, you are not getting in my vehicle. I won't do it blatantly while they are walking out of their house, but I will if I roll up on you at public places, yes. I even did the same to some dude in a wheelchair. I'm not dealing with that. Not for $5.50.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> You know who I discriminate against? Massively fat people. No, you are not getting in my vehicle. I won't do it blatantly while they are walking out of their house, but I will if I roll up on you at public places, yes. I even did the same to some dude in a wheelchair. I'm not dealing with that. Not for $5.50.


Why do you not like fat people?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Not one person mentioning that the drivers don't want to be falsely accused of descrimynation


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> Why do you not like fat people?


Maybe it hurts the fuel economy as car becomes heavier. I drove 3 large fat ones yesterday and I was able to feel car weigh down more.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Antares said:


> Maybe it hurts the fuel economy as car becomes heavier. I drove 3 large fat ones yesterday and I was able to feel car weigh down more.


If you're that concerned with your fuel economy, perhaps you should start cancelling everybody except super models


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Antares said:


> Maybe it hurts the fuel economy as car becomes heavier. I drove 3 large fat ones yesterday and I was able to feel car weigh down more.





Christinebitg said:


> If you're that concerned with your fuel economy, perhaps you should start cancelling everybody except super models



Here's the simple fact. Let's take an industry standard vehicle.

Toyota camry.

The weight limit is 850 pounds.

The average women in america weighs 170, the average male weighs 199.

Let's assume the driver weighs exactly 200, and that means that with 4 50 pound bags that the total weight left for passengers is...

450 pounts, divided by 4 passengers and we are at... mathamagic says..

112.5 pounds each per passenger in maximum safe weight.




Yes that math really works out that way.


I don't even need to add luggage to throw this math into insanity relative to vehicles weight limits. Add an extra 200 pounts to each of these and with 4 average americans it's bad and gets worse.


Take 4 "average" american men plus an average sized driver and you're pushing 1,000 pounds, _*17% over the vehicles maximum weight.*_



3 people who weigh 216.7 pounds each is enough to put a car over it's maximum safe limit.



Now if we take 3 people over 300 pounds and you're *29% over the vehicles stated limit.*


3 people who weigh 350 pounds puts you *47% over the vehicles limit.*



Well let's go for broke, 4 350 pound people with 4 50 pound suitcases.

thats' 1,400 pounds in passengers, 200 for the average driver, and 200 in sutcases.
1400
200
200
1,800

That's only 950 pounds over the vehicles weight limit of 850 pounds. or 117% over the vehicles stated weight limit.


And what point is it safe to exceed a vehicles maximum limit,?

considering that I know with _absolute certainty_ that if you pick up four real cows and your suspension is damaged there is exactly 0% chance that uber is going to cut you a check to fix your suspension.

So at what point is it morally acceptable to cut people off and say "Sorry folks, your fat asses are just way too ****ing fat for my vehicle" (except maybe a tincy tiny bit less fat shame-y)


What point is acceptable?

I'm curious as to your opinon.

I mean who hasn't had 4 adults in their vehicle at once before?

My suspicion is that any "average" fare with 4 adults puts you over your vehicles safe limit. 4 obese people and your tires are going to be rubbing in the wheel wells,

Not safe to drive like that, at any speed.



Here's a fun fact, the average japanese person is 40 pounds lighter than the average american.

for 5 people in the car that's 200 pounds less.


Fact of the matter is that we're operating these cars at an excess of the safe weight limits as established by the manufacturer,

It turns out that most of the time americans sit in cars 100% alone, at the very most a family of 4 with children in the back seat, substantially less than adult size children.

But you put 4 morbidly obese people in a car and you can hit 117% over the vehicles weight limit in an industry standard vehicle.


That's can't be good for your suspension. 117% over the vehicles stated weight limit.

That's like if you said you could carry 50 pounds on your back and someone threw 50 pounds and then an additonal 58 pounds on top of that.



There has to be a limit as to how big people can be, because uber is NEVER going to pay to fix your suspension when things go bad.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're that concerned with your fuel economy, perhaps you should start cancelling everybody except super models


I'm more concerned about my struts now. I can feel the road too much now since driving the whales


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Here's the simple fact. Let's take an industry standard vehicle.
> 
> Toyota camry.
> 
> ...


You took more than 30 paragraphs to try to be convincing. My guess is that you don't think it's a terribly convincing argument that you've put forward.

And how often exactly does this problem occur for you?

I've never (not even once) had this issue arise in almost 1,000 trips. I'd say you guys just have a pathological need to rag on obese people. (For the record, I am height/weight proportionate. I can still wear the dress that's in my profile picture.)

If you had some obese relatives who needed a ride somewhere, would you actually say to your Mom, "Sorry, I can't drive your brother and his wife's family somewhere, because they weigh too much"?


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'd say you guys just have a pathological need to rag on obese people.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Why do you not like fat people?





Christinebitg said:


> Why do you not like fat people?


They ruin my car's suspension:


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> They ruin my car's suspension:
> View attachment 681412


Their health costs take from our pension
Society crushed by the weight of this burden they got hypertension
Fat acceptance lack of comprehension
Calorie surplus taking American bodies to a new dimension


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You took more than 30 paragraphs to try to be convincing. My guess is that you don't think it's a terribly convincing argument that you've put forward.
> 
> And how often exactly does this problem occur for you?
> 
> ...


Let me grab my truck, it can haul a horse trailer full of cattle just fine....


All joking aside it's happened to me, twice. Probobly more times I was damaging the suspension and didn't realize it.

One time on uber it got me a 1 star and a serious complaint, I can't remember what false accusation it was but it was a false accusation after I had to deny service to a party of four because they were causing me to bottom out. Thankully the supsension wasn't damaged on the car.

Another time in the taxis I told the customer I was bottoming out and it wasn't safe to take them and blamed shitty maintenance on the cab company. Which was a lie.

Told dispatch their luggage was too heavy and they needed a van, which was another lie.


Dispatch finally figured out I was lying to everyone.

"Well I decided not to tell you that they were just so morbidly obese that the car's suspension couldn't handle their massive body weight, figured blaming the problem on too much luggage would be less embarassing, I also blamed the suspension when I was talking to the customer, rather than calling them out on weighing so much. But fact of tha matter is those folks have too damn much junk in the trunk for a camry to safely pick them up. Which makes what I told you not as much of a lie as it coud have been.



And on uber there's no way in hell to round up the money to pay for damages to your car except paying out of pocket. Unless they got in and snapped a strut or ripped a door off or something getting in the car and disabled the vehicle in some catastrophic fashion, but I suspect you'd still be on the hook for the deductible, which these days may not cover damage leaving you on the hook anyway.

Truth of the matter is that I push the weight limit on the Camry taxis ALL The damned time, and some of them have rather sketchy supsensions for some reason? (see the connection)





The large vans I can sometimes get from the cab company are 100% suitable for taking full loads of passengers with luggage.

They are late model transit vans.

They have a weight capacity of 3,500 and seat 8 including the driver/luggage.

That's 471 pounds per passenger including luggage, which is MUCH more in line with what you need than a Sienna. That's over double the weight PER PASSENGER than the Camrys the company uses.


This is 2000 pounds more than a Sienna. Not even joking a TON more than a sienna.


No seriously all joking aside my truck is a crew cab and has the same exact passenger capacity as my sedan. If i picked up the Dursleys from the airport I'd take my truck, no chance of not having enough cargo capacity in the bed of the truck for their luggage. Plus it's weight capacity is 4,260.


You think this isn't a problem think again.

Maybe I just run into large groups of large people more. I am at disney world most nights I work afterall.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New guy65 said:


> Come man. People get shot here in Chicago every day and you can’t find a more recent one involving an uber
> 
> fwiw if you’re wearing that outfit they’ll probably love you in boys town. You’re probably wearing the new ass less chaps


Yea dude go right over to the JACKHAMMER








You wouldnt believe what I have been told
happens in the basement of that place
You are gonna love it !!!!!


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea dude go right over to the JACKHAMMER
> View attachment 681657
> 
> You wouldnt believe what I have been told
> ...


I dropped off a bartender there once. He seemed a bit odd. The name of the place did make me laugh though


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I was gonna start a thread about this but it's germane to the original thread topic. 

I'm generally a gentleman when I drive and refer to riders as "yes ma'am" or "yes sir" but what do I say to this person:










I'm not trying to be disrespectful but what is proper etiquette? "Yes y'all"?

The 4.8 (on Lyft which is hard to do) was more of a reason to cancel than the They/Them/Theirs. 🤷‍♂️

And I can totally understand why she's 4.8.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

New2This said:


> I was gonna start a thread about this but it's germane to the original thread topic.
> 
> I'm generally a gentleman when I drive and refer to riders as "yes ma'am" or "yes sir" but what do I say to this person:
> 
> ...


You say hi how are you today.

nobody says sir ma’am in the vast majority or America.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

New guy65 said:


> nobody says sir ma’am in the vast majority or America.


Well, I guess y'all aren't from Texas, are ya? 

Sir and ma'am are pretty commonly used here.



New guy65 said:


> You say hi how are you today.


Absolutely! That is definitely the right answer.

I am reminded of something years ago. Miss Manners (aka Judith Martin, if I remember correctly) was asked "What do you say when you're introduced to a gay couple.

Her answer was "How do you do? How do you do?" Of course, that was the same as with any other couple.


----------

